
Slack Dialogs prove why investing in exceptional user experience is important - someear
https://www.polly.ai/blog/slack-dialogs-user-experience
======
TristanR
looks like an excellent use for the new functionality. Did you guys have the
inside track on the launch? bc, that was a quick turnaround ;)

------
drewsilverstein
Wow -- awesome

